# ZMA and sleep



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2005)

Is it true that ZMA increases the quality of sleep?  Has anyone actually tried ZMA and enjoyed better sleep?

  Thanks for any info!


----------



## Fashong (Sep 1, 2005)

I use melatonin, I recently ran out and am having trouble sleeping.


----------



## icanrace (Sep 1, 2005)

ZMA will knock you out all night long, but I had very wild dreams. I also felt tired in the mornings after waking, but others have reported feeling more energetic.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 1, 2005)

Fashong said:
			
		

> I use melatonin, I recently ran out and am having trouble sleeping.


 I thought that melatonin helped to put your body into a state where you could fall asleep and that ZMA was supposed to help you reach REM faster and with better quality.


----------



## Rocky_B (Sep 1, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I thought that melatonin helped to put your body into a state where you could fall asleep and that ZMA was supposed to help you reach REM faster and with better quality.


There's no 'better quality' REM sleep. REM sleep is REM sleep, and I am unsure as to whether ZMA will get you there faster, but if you get a good nights rest then you wont have to worry about enough REM sleep. Too much is also bad.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 3, 2005)

I liked ZMA, dont know if it really helped with test levels, but I slept pretty well.


----------



## jram (Sep 3, 2005)

I take ZMA when I fail to sleep well. Although I only require 5-7hrs.sleep, by taking ZMA it feels as though I???ve slept for 8-10 hrs.and awake fully rested. In addition, my dreams are wild and vivid in color. Something I don???t experience in normal sleep dreams and not only that but, in my ZMA dreams I see faces of people; whereas, in my normal dreams I do not. *Weird.*

_Peace_


----------



## hawk05 (Sep 3, 2005)

I will also attest to crazy ZMA dreams...usually I never remember dreams but when I take ZMA I always remember at least one or two


----------



## sonnysux (Sep 4, 2005)

what is ZMA and where can I get some?


----------

